# 100G Discus Tank.



## Mulisha (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi guys thought i would post a few pics if your interesed in my tank i'll post up some specs if you guys are interested.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi, Pal
I'm interested and very glad to see another Discus fan here !
Nice looking tank you got there and gorgeous Red Turquoises&#8230;
But are they only two&#8230;!? Looking forward for new photos of the rest&#8230;
Frankly speaking, I prefer their plentiful in the tank than the plants priority&#8230;

PS. If you interested take a look at my collection:
http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5530


----------



## Mulisha (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for this coment. Tank has been set up 8 months and yes there is only 2 discus there a pair and i would have to add another 4 to the tank becuase they get very aggresive when in spawning mode... 

There is a couple of clown loachs and a pleco and angelfish and a few different tetras..:heh: 

Thanks

Rick.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

good god, thats a gorgeous discus.
going to send ninjas to capture your discus :spy: 

kidding aside, thats a really nice discus a big one at it too.


Aquasaur also have a very nice discus tank


----------



## Mulisha (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks and yes he is big about 7" from head to tail


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Such beautiful fish.


----------

